# The party for those stuck behind from the AZ Sugarloaf Summit



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

I propose those of us who can't make it to the AZ Sugarloaf Summit do something by ourselves. At least, us CT people. I should be able to get the kids taken overnight on  Saturday, the 26th. Open on exactly where. Anybody else interested? Any ideas on where you'd like to get together?


----------



## marcski (Mar 9, 2011)

severine said:


> I propose those of us who can't make it to the AZ Sugarloaf Summit do something by ourselves. At least, us CT people. I should be able to get the kids taken overnight on  Saturday, the 26th. Open on exactly where. Anybody else interested? Any ideas on where you'd like to get together?



$10 surcharge for all of the AZ'er's in attendance at the Sugarloaf Summit to pay for babysitting for the rest of us!


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

marcski said:


> $10 surcharge for all of the AZ'er's in attendance at the Sugarloaf Summit to pay for babysitting for the rest of us!



I like the way you think! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe, throw out some ideas.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 9, 2011)

Fixed it! 



marcski said:


> $10 surcharge for all of the AZ'er's *not* in attendance at the Sugarloaf Summit to pay for the bar tab of those attending


  :razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

can we have the party Thurs night so i can hit it on my way up North?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe, throw out some ideas.



you're out?


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you're out?



Yeah really. Weak. Who's Paul gonna shower with? Is he even going?


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know much about the middle part of the state. Spartans?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you're out?


Pretty sure I'm out, but it is still a few weeks away so things could change.



Greg said:


> Yeah really. Weak. Who's Paul gonna shower with? Is he even going?



He's heading out west with the family skiing in a few weeks so he decided skip this trip.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Maybe, throw out some ideas.



Bailed when his gf wouldnt go with him ... 



Greg said:


> Yeah really. Weak. Who's Paul gonna shower with? Is he even going?



He went to SL last month and Whistler in a couple weeks. For what I'm paying for this weekend I don't think there are any excuses ...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

party at my house on the 25th.  I'm serious.  bring the kids, let em sleep over sev.  they were pretty comfortable the last time they were here.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> party at my house on the 25th.  I'm serious.  bring the kids, let em sleep over sev.  they were pretty comfortable the last time they were here.



I thought you were rooming with me at the Loaf.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 9, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I thought you were rooming with me at the Loaf.



i'm a level 2.


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

2knees said:


> party at my house on the 25th.  I'm serious.  bring the kids, let em sleep over sev.  they were pretty comfortable the last time they were here.


Nice! I'll put it on the calendar, thanks! 



Puck it said:


> I thought you were rooming with me at the Loaf.





2knees said:


> i'm a level 2.


:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2011)

BTW, sorry, but I can't make this...whereever it is. I'll be at *SUGARLOAF!*


----------



## severine (Mar 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> BTW, sorry, but I can't make this...whereever it is. I'll be at *SUGARLOAF!*



Just for that...*NO BAKED GOODS FOR YOU!!!!*

BTW... I will probably get Saturday night free anyway so we can make this a fun-filled weekend, if anyone wants.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2011)

Greg said:


> BTW, sorry, but I can't make this...whereever it is. I'll be at *SUGARLOAF!*





severine said:


> Just for that...*NO BAKED GOODS FOR YOU!!!!*



Thanks a lot pal, now you just screwed us out of baked goods... :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2011)

More for me!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 10, 2011)

2knees said:


> i'm a level 2.



I thought you only a level 1.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2011)

severine said:


> Just for that...*NO BAKED GOODS FOR YOU!!!!*
> 
> BTW... I will probably get Saturday night free anyway so we can make this a fun-filled weekend, if anyone wants.



I'll just fill up on rum. uke:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks a lot pal, now you just screwed us out of baked goods... :smash:



That's ok, I'm still bringing the gs cookies.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's ok, I'm still bringing the gs cookies.



Woohoo! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's ok, I'm still bringing the gs cookies.



i thought GSS was more into special brownies.


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2011)

So is anybody actually interested in something on that Saturday night? No pressure... just thought it might be nice for us misfits.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

Everyone still going to 2knees house for dinner?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't know what's going on. The ball got dropped on this due to lack of interest. That's tomorrow night, right?

Hmmm...what to do with my free night Saturday...?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> I don't know what's going on. The ball got dropped on this due to lack of interest. That's tomorrow night, right?
> 
> Hmmm...what to do with my free night Saturday...?



Who knows, depending on how my foot feels I might end up going to Magic on Saturday to use up some vouchers I have.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

You guys all suck.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2011)

Sev, how come you didnt go to sugarloaf?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

severine said:


> You guys all suck.



Seeing the pics, I should of gone to the Loaf....


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2011)

2knees said:


> Sev, how come you didnt go to sugarloaf?



Nobody wanted my kids and dog for 4 days. And bringing them would have added too much cost.

ETA: Besides...once again, I have a paper to write and an exam to study for. Bah.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm actually heading up to Magic tomorrow. Plan to be at Sundown Sunday after lunch.


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm actually heading up to Magic tomorrow. Plan to be at Sundown Sunday after lunch.


Oh well. I tried.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Oh well. I tried.



it was a valiant effort too.  Trust me, nobody wants to step foot in my house as I am the only one not deathly ill at the moment.  I'm sure that will change in the next day or two.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> it was a valiant effort too.  Trust me, nobody wants to step foot in my house as I am the only one not deathly ill at the moment.  I'm sure that will change in the next day or two.



Spring fever?


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Not too often I get a night completely to myself. I could study for my Calculus exam but that's no fun...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Spring fever?




Malaria.  with a touch of Ebola


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> Malaria.  with a touch of Ebola



Yeah, I'll stay on my side of the state, thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

2knees said:


> Malaria.  with a touch of Ebola



That sounds like your having a hell of a party there...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 25, 2011)

severine said:


> Not too often I get a night completely to myself. I could study for my Calculus exam but that's no fun...



PSHAW!..Wash Your Mouth Out Carrie!!.(LOL)....*NOTHING* in life is as much fun as problems with hyperbolic volume!!!!  :lol::lol::lol:


----------

